# Help identifying this module



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Company I am doing some work for has these for fax connections and would like the same kind. I think they were subtle but I didn't see a model #.


Anyone know off hand?

Thanks!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

2 port RJ45, surface mount.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Suttle, not subtle...lol
http://www.suttleonline.com/catalog/telephony/jack-assemblies/surface-jack-assemblies.html?p=3


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yuckity, yuck, yuck. How many more you adding? Seems like a patch panel is in order, instead.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't particularly like that style of jack, the cable company uses them.
I assume this is for the workstation end?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

That style jack was used by AT&T for their Merlin phone systems. It is prewired as 568B, only good for 1 line when used for analog services. I change them out whenever possible to a voice grade jack (RJ11, RJ14, 6 pin). I have seen phone cords inserted into RJ45's crooked to the point that it shorts out and is impossible to remove. :001_huh:


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree. I can only guess that those were being used because somebody got a good deal on them on ebay. Those are voice grade dual 8 pin/8 position jacks wired 568B from back in the Merlin days. If you are going to buy new, Suttle does make the same style with 4 pin/6 position jacks wired USOC that would make sense for faxes. I believe Leviton makes the identical jack also.

-Hal


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the ones Time Warner uses are 2 pair.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

And don't get me wrong, I love that style biscuit jack with the 110 punchdown. That's all we use in the USOC 4 pin/6 position single jack configuration. They are light years faster and easier than stripping wires and wrapping them around screws. :thumbup:

-Hal


----------

